# What is up with this horses leg/knee?



## kythonic (Oct 27, 2010)

My sister (also looking for a horse) was sent a pic of a mare. The first thing we noticed is her knees. I said tied in, she said tied in + something else?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Some horses just have knobby knees! My old mare did. 

The picture is too small and not very clear to see what it might be but it kind of looks like knee spavins or even a speedy cut. Once again, those are just guesses because the picture isn't that great.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant really tell. Do you maybe have a larger pic?


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like my old mare's knees, and she had bone chips..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks like a conformational defect called "tied in at the knee" or something close to that. It means the large tendon there isn't attached as well as it should be. Should be a fairly straigt line off the back of the knee downward, rather than cutting in, under the knee.


----------



## kythonic (Oct 27, 2010)

That's what I thought. I think my sister was more wierded out by how far back the front of the canon bone is coming under the knee. It is a two year old, does that make any difference? Can they grow out of being tied in?

The only horse I knew who was tied in had no problems at all, does it usually cause problems with moment or soundness? 

Sorry I don't have a better pic. It's a direct profile of the legs if that helps.


----------

